# Prop Shots



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

A while back we spent the weekend cleaning and organizing our garage, during the process we took a few hours to photograph some of the papier mache props stored in our garage. The photo includes about 75% of the props that have been built over the past few years. Absent from the photo are zombie skulls, demon skulls, plain old regular skulls, the sentinels and 14 sets of ribs, arms and hands.

Photographing the props was fun because they were displayed in a fashion that created some interesting juxtapositions as you don't normally see frogs mixed with pumpkins mixed with gargoyles mixed with whatever.

The whole group of props sitting in our back yard reminded me of a huge papier mache garage sale. Slapping a price tag on each piece would have probably been easier than hauling everything back into storage.














































You can view the entire gallery of prop shots at http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=2686


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's just too cool!
What a great collection.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is way cool!! I love it Stoll...


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

All Hail Stolloween!!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

What great props, you are so talented! The group shot looks like some creepy class reunion!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Really cool to see all your stuff at once.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Omigosh, thats the coolest thing I have ever seen!! Love it!


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Those look great.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

You could make a great "coffee table book" with all the great photos you take.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

That was fun to see and really made me smile. I never realized the frogs were that large; I thought they were much smaller for some reason.


----------



## MAD BOMBER (Nov 12, 2008)

That would be one garage sale I would get outta bed on saturday for!!!!! (and buy a plane ticket, and rent a truck, and take out a second mortgage, and auction off my patrol car, and,) well you get the idea...Can I get an AMEN? Stolloween ROCKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like a Stolloween Shrine to the Mache Gods! Awesome collection of props.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

WOW thats awesome putting them together like that.
Where do you store it all!!!haha
Your stuff is amazing!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Scary Godmother said:


> What great props, you are so talented! The group shot looks like some creepy class reunion!


LOL, Scary, I was just thinking "high school graduation class of 1947"!

Really, Stoll, going to all that trouble to put everything back into your garage when you have so many friends here who would been _happy_ to relieve you of that terrible burden by providing space in their own homes for some of those creatures.:googly: What _were_ you thinking?


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Gorgeous work, its really cool seeing everything together. You are the man.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Neato! 

Inspirational (cause your work is awesome, original and creative) and yet disappointing (cause I know if I tried it I wouldn't even be able to make a recognizable mountain).


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

two thumbs up!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like an audience waiting for a show to start.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Holy cow! Very nice!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I love seeing all these beautiful pieces grouped together like that. What a talent you have Scott!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

SHOW OFF!!!!

Seriously though nice work.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love the dragon/gargoyle in the first shot! your work never ceases to amaze me. i wish i had even a small amount of the talent you have!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet collection!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

That is what I want my family photo to look like! Awesome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

what a nice group shot


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

your are truly the Mache master....Your work so so cool and to see all those pieces together looks sweet, can't wait to see your haunt this year...


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

All i can say is you truly are a master at your craft and no one can ever deny it.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Next time you are reorganizing I'll stop by with a truck to save you the trouble of having to put everything back in storage. You the mache MAN!


----------

